# Looking into getting a Crossbow......



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

I am looking to purchase a crossbow soon. I am looking to try something different but I have a few questions. I know many people are kind of upset about the new bill passed but I am always open to new ideas:

1. What is the kill range on a crossbow? Is it farther than a regular compound bow?

2. How accurate are they? 

3. Any recomendations?

I know I am a crossbow dummy.:spineyes:


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Fish Aholic said:


> I am looking to purchase a crossbow soon. I am looking to try something different but I have a few questions. I know many people are kind of upset about the new bill passed but I am always open to new ideas:
> 
> 1. What is the kill range on a crossbow? Is it farther than a regular compound bow?
> 
> ...


Good luck, and have fun trying "something different".


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

My daughter just got the Tenpoint Titan HLX. It is really nice. I recommend you check out the crossbow forums.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> My daughter just got the Tenpoint Titan HLX. It is really nice. I recommend you check out the crossbow forums.


I will check it out. Thanks for all of the replys! Any recommendations on where to buy? I kind of want to shoot one before I buy to make sure its worth the investment.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

We went to the Pearland Bass Pro and shot some of thiers. Don't rely on any real proffesional help though. I would call Viking Archery and see what they are stocking. The xbows are selling like hot cakes. One place I would stay away from is Bowhunter Superstore. My dealings with them were very dissapointing.


----------



## TMan (Jul 10, 2008)

Bucksnort said:


> My daughter just got the Tenpoint Titan HLX. It is really nice. I recommend you check out the crossbow forums.


Does 2cool have a crossbow forum??? If not, can you send me some of the forums out of this great website?


----------

